# We Had to Turn the Comments Off



## JM (Jun 5, 2010)

Has this been posted yet?

[video=youtube;s7WRKgF4grc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7WRKgF4grc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jun 5, 2010)

Pardon me for stating the obvious, but this is in the entertainment and humor forum for a reason. That is not Caner. I know most PBers know that, but just in case...


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 5, 2010)

It's funny, though his voice is pretty different than Caner's. At least they look similar, though Caner is a bit heavier. 

Here is what Caner sounds like when he is not putting on a supposed Arabic accent (which, oddly enough, only ever happens when he is talking about Islam): 

[video=youtube;5SM7dmPNCAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SM7dmPNCAI[/video]


----------



## Grillsy (Jun 5, 2010)

Someone give that goat a Oscar!


----------



## Montanablue (Jun 5, 2010)

kainos01 said:


> Pardon me for stating the obvious, but this is in the entertainment and humor forum for a reason. That is not Caner. I know most PBers know that, but just in case...


 
I've actually never seen or heard Caner before and I thought it was legitimate...for about 30 seconds...


----------



## sdesocio (Jun 5, 2010)

must be a baptist thing


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 5, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> kainos01 said:
> 
> 
> > Pardon me for stating the obvious, but this is in the entertainment and humor forum for a reason. That is not Caner. I know most PBers know that, but just in case...
> ...


 
Here is the _real_ Ergun Caner. During a student chapel, no less!

[video=youtube;agjV0tbktvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agjV0tbktvQ[/video]


----------



## Ivan (Jun 5, 2010)

Why waste time with such drivel?


----------



## Montanablue (Jun 5, 2010)

I have to wikipedia this guy.


----------

